# The Star Wars Iconic Characters and the Lords of the Expanse: Hunting Grounds (cont.)



## Pbartender (Sep 9, 2003)

*THE STAR WARS ICONIC CHARACTERS
AND THE LORDS OF THE EXPANSE

When last we left the STAR WARS ICONIC CHARACTERS, they had narrowly escaped the invasion of NABOO by TRADE FEDERATION forces.  After a harrowing encounter with space pirates on a jungle planet, they found their way to TAPANI SECTOR.  There they rejoined their friend, DEEL SUROOL, and came under the protection and employ of LADY AGATHA of HOUSE CADRIAAN, the great aunt of ARANI KORDEN.

Our heroes have been sent to the VOR-CAL, the annual ceremonial feast and hunt, to uncover a suspected plot by the TRADE FEDERATION to disrupt shipping along the SHAPANI BYPASS.*

~~~~

A few days and several hyperspace jumps later...

The _Redline_ eases its way out of hyperspace above the typically mottled green planet of Vycinyth.  However, unlike most planets of such desirable environment, a sensor scan quickly reveals that the planet is almost entirely uninhabited.  A handful of luxury space yachts are detected entering or leaving orbit, and only a single space station, an enormous skyhook, "Vycinyth on High", hangs above the pristine planet.

As the skyhook's traffic controllers direct Rorworr and Kelko to their designated docking bay, Arani takes a moment to look over the items Deel had entrusted her with.

The datapad contains information and dossiers on all the participants of this year's Vor-Cal.  They can be summed up as follows...



> *The Attendees of This Year's Vor-Cal:*
> 
> *Lord Giorgio Apollinari of House Melantha* - This year's host of Vor-Cal, and House Melantha's Representative for the 11th straight year.  Lord Apollinari sits on Melantha's privy council, and is a reputed sport hunter.  He is tall, muscular, with a short brown ponytail and long sideburns all adding up to rogueish good looks.
> 
> ...




A small case contains two devices for uncovering the Trade Federation spy and their sinister plot...  A Culcanis Microninstruments Tagger, a small unassuming device about the size and shape of a stylus that fire up to three small tracking darts and recieve their tracking signals, and a Neuro-Saav Telesonic Audio Pickup, a gadget about the size and shape of a small holdout blaster that can detect noises at long ranges and store them on a datacard.

The skyhook station looms outside the viewports as the _Redline_ makes its final approach.


_OOC:  Back to work, guys.  Details on the tracking device and the listening device can be found in the Arms and Equipment Guide._


----------



## Rorworr (Sep 9, 2003)

Still nursing several bruises and a slightly sprained ankle from Sia's idea of dance practice, Rorworr thanks the skyhook's traffic control for their speedy directions, and sets about helping Kelko dock the ship.

Risking a glance back over his shoulder in a free moment, he whistles appreciatively at the surveillance equipment Arani's holding.

"Your aunt's not one to skip on the gear, that's for sure.  I like her already."  He grins at the prospect of new toys to play with.  The urgent beeping of a proximity alert cuts off any further comment as the Wookie quickly redirects his attention to the nearing skyhook, and the cursing of the pilot of a small maintenance ship the _Redline_ has only just narrowly avoided.


----------



## Kelko (Sep 9, 2003)

Kelko snipped a mug of caf and gazed out the viewscreen, nonplussed, as he watched the wookiee maneuver the _Redline_ away from a near miss.  Carefully setting down his mug in a waiting receptacle, he laced his long fingers together and cracked his knuckles dramatically, before returning to examining the displays.  He was sure it was only his impatience at having to wait to do some hunting, but felt as if the trip had taken forever to end.  Not that he didn't enjoy the company of his friends.  Sometimes.  But the endless days of dancing had become tiring.

He still marveled at the smooth controls of their new ship, even though they had been on it for several days now.  Their responsiveness made the _Mystic Burn_ look positively sluggish by coparison.

"Man, I am going to hate leaving this seat," he sighs, not for the first time.  His large, pitch black eyes flit over the equipment in Arani's possession.   "I could've used a tracking device like that one back on Ortho III..."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Sep 10, 2003)

Vor'en's contribution to the ongoing conversation is a single noncommittal grunt.  His mask stares outward towards the planet below them, thinking surly thoughts.  _Dammit Deel, I'm a soldier, not a ballet dancer._ He mentally shudders.  _And if Sia is anywhere near the dance floor, I'd like better armor first._  He is cradling his blaster rifle in his lap, flipping the safety meditatively on and off.  _Not exactly sure what I'm supposed to achieve, anyway.  Hunting stuff- yeah, get me in range and I can shoot it.  But rooting out a spy?  There's only one way I know of extracting information, and somehow I doubt Ariani will let me and Roworr take any of these dandies out to a back ally._  He smiles slightly behind the mask at the image.  _He'd be good cop, I'd be bad cop.  Throw in Kelko and you've got fatalistic cop.  Throw in Sia and you've got annoying cop...._  He shakes his head.  His back may have healed, but the painkillers must not have quite worn off yet.  _He'd_ break after 5 minutes of her, though, he was sure.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 10, 2003)

Sen rouses himself out of his meditations and sits up. Looking out at the planet he smiles and takes in the view... reflecting on the power and beauty of life and the Force the binds it and all things together. He looks to Rorworr and ask “*When shall we be docking? It will be good to stretch my legs again...*”


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 13, 2003)

The _Redline_ slides easily through the mag-shield that contains the atmosphere the small docking bay.  Executing a neat pirouette, Rorworr lowers the landing gear and sets the ship gently down on the deck.  With a toot and whistle from the back of the cockpit, Bait begins putting the ship's systems in standby mode.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 15, 2003)

The ship settles into its berth, and powers down.  A bevy of maintenance droids emerge from a nearby blast door to begin servicing the ship.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 17, 2003)

A silvery protocol droid waits patiently near the docking bay exit for you to disembark.


----------



## Kelko (Sep 17, 2003)

Gathering his duffel pack and slinging it over his shoulders, the Rodian strides off the _Redline_ stretching his legs as he went.  Though the artificial gravity on starships was supposed to be the same as standard, Kelko always could feel a difference in the way his joints felt.  Of course, the gravity on this station still wasn't fully standard, of course, but it was large enough for him to hardly notice.  He walked down the extended ramp and up to the protocol droid, waiting to see how it would respond.  As he waited for the others to join him, he surveyed the station with large, sweeping glances.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 17, 2003)

Sen is also glad to stretch his legs but he would much prefer to be on a living breathing planet then a cold station but he reminds himself about living in the now and not day dreaming about what he would prefer. Sen grabs his minor belongs along with the new Jedi robe that he is to wear to this dance _sigh, I certainly hope that I am not required to dance... you would think that Jedi Knights don't have to dance... it just doesn't seem... dignified or something... ah well I am not a knight yet, I will just have to live with it for now._


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Sep 17, 2003)

Truth be told, Vor'en was going a little stir-crazy, trapped on that ship with Jedi, people who wanted him to dance, and Sia, who was a dangerous combination of the two.  He has to work hard to resist the temptation to make a tumbling dive down the boarding ramp, come up on one knee and provide covering fire to the imaginary boarders behind him.  Just to, y'know, relive some stress.  As it is, he simply does his paranoid bodyguard routine, looking ready to open fire at the first sign of trouble and sticking close to Arani.

ooc: we seem to be missing a few key players here....


----------



## Rorworr (Sep 17, 2003)

Rorworr works with Bait, quickly putting the ship to bed.  He fishes his blaster pistol from the locker next to the co-pilot's chair, strapping the holster to his leg.  After glancing around the cockpit to check he's not forgotten anything, he strolls down the boarding ramp.

"Oh my, a protocol droid!"  EmTee exclaims in delight.  "We're back to civilisation at last."

Rorworr vaguely nods to EmTee's comment, more interested in the work of the maintenance droids.  After a moment, he drags his attention back to the matter in hand, and bellows back into the ship.

"'Rani?  We've got someone here who I think wants to talk to you."  He smiles back at the startled looking silver droid, and waits for someone with slightly more diplomatic skills than him or his present company to arrive.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 20, 2003)

_OOC: Just wondering if we still want to play this game...  Post In Character, if you do._


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 21, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "'Rani?  We've got someone here who I think wants to talk to you."  He smiles back at the startled looking silver droid, and waits for someone with slightly more diplomatic skills than him or his present company to arrive.



_What?  I though Vor'en would be handling all the diplomacy stuff. _

Arani recovers from her moment of disorientation, and approaches the droid.  

"Hi!  We're House Cadriaan.  Not the entire House, of course, but we're the . . . I'm the representative of House Cadriaan.  Arani Korden, specifically.  And you are?"

_ooc:  I was going to play this part all snooty, but it didn't feel right._


----------



## Kelko (Oct 22, 2003)

Kelko sized up the droid, massaging the back of his neck idly as he watched Arani converse with it.  "Probably someone's assassin droid, sent to silence us before we even make it to the hunt," he mutters, mostly to himself.  "Of course, whether we're important enough to even _rate_ an assassination is another matter entirely."


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 22, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Arani recovers from her moment of disorientation, and approaches the droid.
> 
> "Hi!  We're House Cadriaan.  Not the entire House, of course, but we're the . . . I'm the representative of House Cadriaan.  Arani Korden, specifically.  And you are?"




"We've b-been expecting you, M-madam Korden," the droid bows timidly, addressing you by the traditional prefix of a House knight of the Expanse, "I am Essee Tufore, p-personal servant to Lord Appolinari.  If you would f-follow m-me, I will show to your rooms, where you can f-freshen yourselves f-from your journey."

The droid gestures toward an open turbolift waiting nearby.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Oct 22, 2003)

Vor'en didn't actually _think_ the droid was an assasin, but he sort of hoped it was one.  It would leap at Arani, it's vibroblade hissing through the air, he would blast it to pieces, along with half-a-dozen other odd attackers, and life would be good.

Oh, how he wanted to shoot something.  Maybe this Appolinari fellow had a target range, or _something._  If he didn't empty a power pack soon, his imagination would get the best of him and the poor Protocol droid would be nothing but scrap.


----------



## Rorworr (Oct 23, 2003)

Rorworr comes staggering down the gangway, laden with the group's luggage.  Puffing, he grumbles as he goes past Vor'en.

"I thought Jedi were supposed to travel light.  There are enough clothes here for half a system.  And I'm pretty sure that Arani and Sia don't own largest portion of these outfits."


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 24, 2003)

Essee ushers you into the turbolift, which he directs to a lavishly elegant level of the station.  The floor are covered in plush carepts and walls paneled in rich elacca wood.  Delicate crystaline chandeliers and wall sconces illuminate the passages with dim light.

He shows you to a rickly comfortable suite of rooms.  No doubt the least extravagant of the available guest rooms, due to Arani's humbly assumed status of a mere House Knight.  And yet still, it rivals any accomidations you've encountered personally.

"You and your entourage will b-be staying in these rooms, M-madame Korden," the droid informs you, "I trust that they are comfortable enough.  The current local time is p-precisely two hours b-before n-noon.  The reception for the V-vor-cal f-feast b-begins in six hours.  In the m-meatime, you m-may w-wish to enjoy some of the entertainments the lodge has to offer.  The g-game room, l-lounge and f-firing range are one level up and adjacent to the g-great hall and reception area.

"If you have any n-needs or requests, do n-not hesitate to call upon m-me or any of the the l-lodge's staff.

"A g-good m-morning to you, M-madame."  The droid excuses himself, as he again bows stiffy and lets himself out of the room.


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 24, 2003)

"We've got six hours before the reception.  Relax, have fun, just be back here in four hours to get ready for the reception."

Arani throws herself on a convenient couch.

"And if you meet any of the other guests, take notes.  mental notes, because taking actual notes might seem a bit weird.  But take notes."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Oct 27, 2003)

"Are you going to stay here, then?"  asks Vor'en expectantly.  He's supposed to protect Ariani- but if she's not going anywhere, then the shooting range isn't _really_ that far.  Assuming Arani answers yes, one could blink and miss Vor'en's exit.  He's off to waste some power packs on a nobleman's budget....


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 27, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Are you going to stay here, then?"  asks Vor'en expectantly.  He's supposed to protect Ariani- but if she's not going anywhere, then the shooting range isn't _really_ that far.  Assuming Arani answers yes, one could blink and miss Vor'en's exit.  He's off to waste some power packs on a nobleman's budget....




Arani ponders for a moment.

"No," she says.  "I would like you to accompany me to the shooting range, Vor'en.  I'd like to see what my Aunt is paying for."

And with that, she'll go with Vor'en and watch him shoot.

_ooc:  Sense Motive can be a beautiful thing, sometimes._


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Oct 28, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Arani ponders for a moment.
> 
> "No," she says.  "I would like you to accompany me to the shooting range, Vor'en.  I'd like to see what my Aunt is paying for."
> 
> And with that, she'll go with Vor'en and watch him shoot.




Vor'en, quite surprised but too eager to delay, double-times his way to the shooting range with a grin on his face that no one can see.  Upon his arrival, he inspects the setup, salutes Ariani with stiff military precision, and starts on a program of medium difficulty and cycles his way up until he meets his match.  For difficult shots he aims and squeezes carefully at each one, but he expects that most of the time the shooting will be easy enough to spray fire at his full, impressive rate.  His employer is watching, and he doesn't mind showing off.

ooc: Vor'en can attack once at +7, twice at +5/+5, or three times with +3/+3/+3.  He'll combine these to best cinimatic effect.   



> _ooc:  Sense Motive can be a beautiful thing, sometimes._




And a very good idea.


----------



## Rorworr (Oct 28, 2003)

Rorworr gratefully drops the bags on the floor on arriving in the apartment.

"I'll let you two go shoot things.  I doubt they'd appreciate me knocking holes in the walls with a bowcaster."  He grins, and makes for the lift again.

"Any idea what floor the kitchen might be on?  I'd like something to eat, and it'll be interesting to get to know the layout of this place a bit."


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 28, 2003)

Arani is Naboo by birth and a diplomat by training.  Violence isn't her bag.  Still, she can't help but be impressed by Vor'en's skill at the fine art of blasting things.  The Naboo know art when they see it.

As entertaining as Vor'en is, she's also trying to keep an eye out for any other Vor-Cal attendees.


----------



## Kelko (Oct 28, 2003)

Kelko arbitrarily claims a bed and then drops his bundled belongings on it to mark his territory.  By the time he turns around, Arani and Vor'en are gone.  "That's okay, I wasn't interested in the firing range anyway," he reasons.  Turning to the wookiee, his snout contorts into a Rodian smirk.  "Always thinking of your stomach, huh Rorworr?  Well, let's go, I'm sure it's on the way to the game room."

The Rodian waits for Rorworr's acquiescence and congratulates himself for being so subtle.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 29, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> Vor'en, quite surprised but too eager to delay, double-times his way to the shooting range with a grin on his face that no one can see.  Upon his arrival, he inspects the setup, salutes Ariani with stiff military precision, and starts on a program of medium difficulty and cycles his way up until he meets his match.  For difficult shots he aims and squeezes carefully at each one, but he expects that most of the time the shooting will be easy enough to spray fire at his full, impressive rate.  His employer is watching, and he doesn't mind showing off.




The firing range is a large spherically domed room.  At the center of the rooms is a circular railing that encloses the firing area.  Within the railing stand several low racks of blasters of every size and shape.  A short console enables the shooters to enter in the practice programs.

Vor'en begins with a series of simple target prgrams...  Faintly glowing spheres of various sizes, speeds and colors float around the dome, waiting for him to them.  He runs through an entire blaster pack, hitting almost every target on the first try, but always by the second shot.  As the preliminary program runs down, the door to the target range opens and the protective force field deactivates once the program ends.

A barrel-chested fellow in an insignialess military cut uniform steps into the room with a pair of ASP series droids following closely behind.  By his short, dark hair, his pencil-thin mustache, and his brusque demeanor, Arani recognizes him from the dossiers as Saeed Assad, the Barnaban envoy.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Oct 29, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> As the preliminary program runs down, the door to the target range opens and the protect force field deactivates once the program ends.
> 
> A barrel-chested fellow in an insignialess military cut uniform steps into the room with a pair of ASP series droids following closely behind.  By his short, dark hair, his pencil-thin mustache, and his brusque demeanor, Arani recognizes him from the dossiers as Saeed Assad, the Barnaban envoy.




Vor'en watches silently, his blaster rifle hanging loosely at his side, sizing the man up.  He seemed like a warrior- and thus, to Vor'en, a kindred spirit.  The fact that they had both, somehow, ended up amongst a bunch of dandies only reinforced Vor'en's affinity for the man.  He compromises between a salute, which would indicate his subservience to the other man, and a slouch, which might be considered insulting, by standing straight, his blaster rifle crossed over his blast vest, and giving him a slight nod.  Ariani, as usual, could do the talking.


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 29, 2003)

Arani hops to her feet, and absent-mindedly runs a hand through her hair.

"Good morning!  I'm Arani Korden, the representative of House Cadriaan.  And this is my protector, Vor'en Kurn."

She looks around the room.

"I see we both had the same idea., but there seems to be room here for two sets of shooters.


----------



## Rorworr (Oct 30, 2003)

"Sure, it'll be good to have some company."  Rorworr grins at Kelko.  Heading back into the lift, he stabs a button at random, and waits to see what the result is.

"Well, we've got to start the search somewhere..."


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 30, 2003)

_Up at the target range..._

The mercenary nods in respnse to Arani's introduction, "Good morning, Madame."  He steps past Vor'en to glance at the settings of the console, and when he back looks up toward Vor'en, he wears a slight grin that could almost be mistaken for a sneer.

"Please, continue," he offers amusedly.  "I've only come to exercise my droids, and they can wait as long as is necessary."

_Down in the turbolift..._

The doors open up onto the central core of the skyhook.  Rorwoor and Kelko can see over a railing into a central cylindrical shaft that runs the length of the station.  The various levels offer all manner of shops, restaurants, hotels, outfitters, tour guides and travel agents for the multitude of tourists, safari enthusiasts and big-game hunters that visit the station.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 1, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "Please, continue," he offers amusedly.  "I've only come to exercise my droids, and they can wait as long as is necessary."




Arani shrugs, and returns to her perch.

"Suit yourself."

_Testosterone isn't my department.  _


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 3, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Arani shrugs, and returns to her perch.
> 
> "Suit yourself."




"My sentiments precisely," Assadi replies.  He leans against the railing next to where his two droids are standing, and patiently waits for Vor'en to continue.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 3, 2003)

mmm.  cookies.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 3, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> _Testosterone isn't my department.  _




It is, however, eminently Vor'en's.  But as much as he'd like to slug him for that sneer, Vor'en's interest in things that make other things bleed, burn, and explode temporarily overrides his more active impulses.

"Exercise your droids?  They can shoot?"  He asks.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 6, 2003)

"They certanly do," he replies, "In fact, I've just upgraded their targeting programs especially for the Vor-Cal.  I wouldn't want to embarrass House Barnaba, now would I?  I'm anxious to see how they perform.

"I not yet tested their new abilities against a live human's.  Would you perhaps consider a little competition?" he suggests, nodding to the console.


----------



## Kelko (Nov 7, 2003)

Kelko stepped out of the turbolift, gripping the railing and leaning over it to get a good, sweeping view of the place.  He looked back at his Wookiee companion with a quirk of his snout for what passed as a smirk among his people.  "Looks like you're in luck, Rorworr," he replies.  "I think I see a Moh's Diner down there.  Hot eats and cold treats.  Hopefully, no dance floor."  Straightening back up, the Rodian steps away from the railing and starts striding down to a lower level.  "Quicker we fill you up, the quicker we can get onto the _real_ fun."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 7, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "I not yet tested their new abilities against a live human's.  Would you perhaps consider a little competition?" he suggests, nodding to the console.




_Well, sith.  I was thinking we could play cards.  Of course I want to see which of us can blast things better_ thinks Vor'en.  But aloud, he says "Sure.  Go ahead," leaving the other man to set the console.  _I'm getting the hang of this diplomacizing thing_ he thinks smugly, changing his power pack.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 8, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> "I think I see a Moh's Diner down there.  Hot eats and cold treats.  Hopefully, no dance floor."




.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 8, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Sure.  Go ahead," leaving the other man to set the console.




Arani grins at the soldier.  "Show him what you've got, Vor'en," she says.  With that, Arani settles into her temporary role as Vor'en's wisecracking sidekick.  

She will keep one suspicious eye on Assadi, though.  He did just diss her bodyguard, after all.  And at this point, everyone's still a suspect.

_Arani has a childlike, irrational faith in Vor'en's military prowess - she's fully expecting a triumph here._


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 8, 2003)

Assadi steps up to the console and ups the level of the target progam by two degrees.  He instructs one of his droids to select a weapon and initiate "test firing sequence Grek".

The droid picks up a standard blaster pistol from the nearby rack, and enters a firing stance.  The droid waits for the signal to begin.

"The rules for this sequence are simple," Assadi instructs.  "When the program starts, begin firing.  When the program ends, stops.  The computer will keep track of your scores, and the heighest wins.

"Are you ready?" he asks Vor'en.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 9, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "Are you ready?" he asks Vor'en.




Vor'en says nothing, but confidently assumes a firing stance.  He is fully confident in his own abilities- he's not the best, be he's damn good.  He fully expects to mop the floor with the droid, and if he doesn't, that will simply be an indication he needs to train a little harder.


----------



## Rorworr (Nov 10, 2003)

"Sure, we can pick up a take-out, then go lose some credits."  Rorworr grins, heading towards the dinner.  "Although, if that system you and Bait figured out works, we could be millionaires by this evening!"


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 10, 2003)

After a couple minutes dealing with a scrawny, pimpley-faced, teen-aged human behind the counter of Joh's Diner, Rorworr and Kelko walk out of the diner laden with several hefty sacks brimming with ground bantha on buns and deep-fried tubers.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 11, 2003)

Arani watches Vor'en get into posiiton.  "He's ready.  Are your droids ready?"

She flashes Vor'en a confident smile _ and Inspires Confidence, giving the big guy a +2 morale bonus to saves and a +1 morale bonus to hit and damage.  Go team._


----------



## Rorworr (Nov 13, 2003)

Rorworr strolls down the main walkway of the skyhook, munching contentedly on his fast-food.

"So, where to now?"  He asks Kelko, taking another bite from his burger.  "There's bound to be plenty of casinos on a place with as many rich tourists as this."


----------



## Kelko (Nov 13, 2003)

Kelko nodded, chewing on a couple of tubers.  "Casinos," he states solemnly, "the refuge of the unlucky.  And the home of garish lights...  I suppose we have time enough to go lose a few credits.  We can chalk it up to mingling with the locals, right?"

The rodian peers around intently for a suitable den of vice and inequity.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Nov 14, 2003)

"C" is for Cookie.
That's good enough for me.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 14, 2003)

At the target range...

Assadi runs the program, and a series of faintly glowing targets float before the two shooters.  Each target appears just long enough for a single shot to fired, before vanishing.  As the program intesifies, the targets become smaller and more agile, dissappearing more quickly as the contest continues.  While blaster bolts blaze away, two dozen of the holographic targets flash by each of the shooters before the program ends.

The display reads the final tally:
*
VOR'EN KURN:  16 hits, 8 misses.  24 targets total.
ASP-7-N8:  12 hits, 12 misses.  24 targets total.
*

Vor'en has beaten the droid by a small, but respectable margin.

"Easy enough to beat a droid," the mercenary remarks.

~~~

Meanwhile, in the atrium...

With fresh supplies of protein and complex sugars to resupply the memory centers of their brains, both Rorworr and Kelko suddenly and simultaneously remember the host droid mentioning something about a 'Game Room' located within the levels that contain House Melantha's private hunting lodge.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 15, 2003)

Cookies indeed, my friend.  Cookies indeed....


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 15, 2003)

Vor'en grins in exhiliration behind his mask as the last target fades, and gives a curt, satisfied nod at the scores.  Then he hears Assadi's comment, and his grin turns a bit savage.  All right.  Lets see what this guy's got....

"Droids're all that've stepped forward.  Wanna piece of this?"  His language gets looser as his confidence grows, settling into the macho banter of two males trying to outdo each other.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 15, 2003)

"Only if you insist," Assadi replies with a coolly satisfied grin.  He steps back to the console to reset the program, "Do you want the same level?  Or would you rather try something a little more...  challenging?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 15, 2003)

One of these days I'll get the hang of this cookie thing.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 15, 2003)

Vor'en shrugs.  "Whatever you want, pal."


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 16, 2003)

_ooc:  Grah!  Arani smash puny moustache man!  Arani is strongest one there is!

Or to put it another way, go Vor'en!_


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 16, 2003)

Assadi taps a few buttons on the console to load a new program.  The metal dome of the target range fades from view as a realistic holographic landscape suddenly appears.  There is a thick forest to one side, rolling plains to the other, a quick-flowing river winds its way down to a small lake, and mountains tower in the near distance.

"This," Assadi explains, "is a program meant to simulate the various terrains of Vycinyth.  It contains a catalogued library of simulations for every wild animal in the known galaxy.  The goal is to spot and successfuly shoot the simulated wild animals that are hiding nearby.  Kill shots are scored higher than wounds.

"Understand?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Nov 16, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz whistled cheerily as she hopped from the ship, glancing around at their new location.  Her curious and ever active blue eyes looked at every little thing as she walked around, wondering where the others had gotten to.

For once, her Jedi outfit had been pressed cleanly and she actually looked like a smashing representative of the Jedi Order.  Though her rather wild red hair and the bouncy way she sauntered along didn't quite fit the mysterious calm Jedi persona.

Their rooms seemed very nice and Sia helped herself to everything edible in there but obviously there wasn't enough.

Everyone had gone off somewhere and Sia wasn't really sure where they had, so she went off in search of their whereabouts.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 17, 2003)

_Sneaky bastard.  I see what you're doing._ Vor'en smiles in appreciation at what he can't help but think is a tipping of the scales.  "Awards sharp eyes as much as accuracy.  Fair 'nough."  He raises his rifle to the ready position again.  "If you've got the time, though, I get to choose the next one."

ooc: Oh yeah- Welcome back, Sia!  I was starting to miss our hyper annoying Jedi.  Not that Vor'en would ever admit it....


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Nov 18, 2003)

Damn.  Did it again.  That's what I get for posting at work.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 18, 2003)

At the target range...

"I have all afternoon," the mercenary replies, as he checks the charge on his blaster.  He taps a key to set the program running. "Begin," he instructs, bringing his blaster to the ready and peering intently through the nearby foliage.

~~~

Back at the suite...

Just as Sia was preparing to leave, she notices a note tacked up to the food storage unit in the kitchenette.  It informs her that Arani and Vor'en have gone off to the lodge's target range, and that Rorworr and Kelko are doing some sight-seeing in the skyhook's atrium.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 18, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> At the target range...
> 
> "I have all afternoon," the mercenary replies, as he checks the charge on his blaster.  He taps a key to set the program running. "Begin," he instructs, bringing his blaster to the ready and peering intently through the nearby foliage.




Vor'en is ready to shoot whatever presents itself, his eyes scanning the treeline.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Nov 18, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Just as Sia was preparing to leave, she notices a note tacked up to the food storage unit in the kitchenette.  It informs her that Arani and Vor'en have gone off to the lodge's target range, and that Rorworr and Kelko are doing some sight-seeing in the skyhook's atrium.




Sia-Lan pondered the choices laid out before her and decided that she would meet up with Rory and Kelko because they had a higher likelihood of having interesting food with them than Arani and Vor'en.  Besides, Vor'en had been a bit grumpy with her ever since she popped his back from dancing earlier.

The Force!  One would think the solider never encountered Jedi before...

But!  What if Arani needed her dear friend Sia to save her from the mono-syllable solider?  Well maybe popping in for a look see wouldn't hurt.

So the irrepressible Jedi bounced her way to the targeting range.


----------



## Kelko (Nov 18, 2003)

Kelko snapped his long, slender fingers as a thought came to him.  "The casino will have to wait, Rorworr.  I wanted to check out House Melantha's hunting lodge.  Maybe there'll be some of the other hunters there, and we can get a look at the competition.  The Game Room awaits!"  He ends theatrically, and stuffing a few more tubers in his mouth, heads off to the location the droid gave them.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 18, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> Vor'en is ready to shoot whatever presents itself, his eyes scanning the treeline.




Out of the corner of his eye, Vor'en notices movement.  In a split second, he whirls about and fires a blaster bolt dead center into the target...



			
				Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> Well maybe popping in for a look see wouldn't hurt.
> 
> So the irrepressible Jedi bounced her way to the targeting range.




Sia-Lan skips on up to the target range.  The lighted sign above the door indicates that the range is currently both occupied and in use.  Nevertheless, Sia-Lan opens the door and bounces in in typical fashion, only to be greeted by a blaster bolt that flares against a protective force field mere centimeters from her nose.

Assadi, uncoiling from his own crouched firing stance, pauses the program.  "Nice shooting, there, Tex."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Nov 18, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Nevertheless, Sia-Lan opens the door and bounces in in typical fashion, only to be greeted by a blaster bolt that flares against a protective force field mere centimeters from her nose.
> 
> Assadi, uncoiling from his own crouched firing stance, pauses the program.  "Nice shooting, there, Tex."




The red-head reached up and rubbed her nose slightly, wrinkling her face at the the solider before breaking out into her usual bright smile.  "Still mad at me?" she inquired breezily of Vor'en as she sauntered toward Arani, her blue eyes taking in her surroundings.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 18, 2003)

_The red-tufted back breaker.  Noisy, flamboyant, and annoying, it is a miracle of nature it has survived this long.  _"Can't you read?" he says acerbicly.  "Or do you just have no sense of self-preservation?"  He points next to Ariani.  "If you're going to stick around, stand there and don't make any noise.  Please," he adds as an afterthought.  Didn't want to seem too short tempered in front of Ariani, even if it meant not stunning the Jedi and putting her away in a corner.

"Ready when you are," he growls in Assadi's general direction.


----------



## Rorworr (Nov 19, 2003)

"Now that is a good idea!"  Rorworr follows after his friend, doing a very creditable gawking tourist impression as he walks.

"Beside anything else, they might have some idea of what we'll be shooting at.  I'd like to know the big game around these parts has any surprises that we need to prepare for.  You know, things like ink pouches, acidic spittle, natural distortion fields, or anything comparable with the forest floor fauna of Kashyyyk."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Nov 19, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Can't you read?" he says acerbicly.  "Or do you just have no sense of self-preservation?"




"Absolutely no sense of self-preservation," the Jedi responded cheerily.  "Just like you have no sense of humor!"  

She sauntered over to Arani and grinned at her friend.  "So how's it going so far?" she asked her in a not so quiet whisper.  Although they had to give her credit, it was probably the quietest she'd ever been yet except of course when she had food in her mouth.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 19, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> "So how's it going so far?"




"Vor'en's doing well.  I knew he was good, but I didn't know he was this good."

She eyes Sia-Lan warily.

"Best not to distract him."

_Arani readies an action to drag the Jedi out of the room if necessary.  _


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 20, 2003)

Leaning against the nearby railing, Saeed raises an eyebrow at the interruption.  "May we continue?" he asks Vor'en sardonically.

_OOC: Vor'en, I'd like to run through several turns at a time, so could you let me know your general tactics for this game?  Thanks._

~~~

Elsewhere...

Roroworr and Kelko arrive at House Melantha's gaming room.  The quaint room offers a spectaular view of Vycinyth through a wide viewport along oen wall.  It is filled with comfortable chairs and round tables of various sizes suitable for playing sabacc and other card games.  Several of the tables are programmable hologame tables.  From the walls, hang the trophies of the hunts of years passed...  Studded animals, mounted heads, serratd teethas long as your arm, and antlers adorn the walls along side a variety of antique blasters and slug throwers.  A small wet bar waits in the corner of the lounge.

There seems to be a game already in progress on the far side of the room, near the picturesque viewport.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 20, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Leaning against the nearby railing, Saeed raises an eyebrow at the interruption.  "May we continue?" he asks Vor'en sardonically.
> 
> _OOC: Vor'en, I'd like to run through several turns at a time, so could you let me know your general tactics for this game?  Thanks._





"Go ahead," says Vor'en, his voice a bit more controlled.  He ponders a bit while the sim starts back up.  This is very different from a combat zone, where you have to worry about friendly fire (Sia notwithstanding) and where wounding hits are as good as kill shots.  He decides his general stratagy of hosing the area down may not cut it, so he decides to take a bit more measured approach and see how that works.

ooc:  Skip the whole multi-shot deal unless single shots seem not to be working (i.e, he falls noticably behind), at which point he'll try 2 shots and, if that seems to work, 3 shots.  All the while scanning the "forest" ready to shoot anything that moves.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 23, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Go ahead," says Vor'en, his voice a bit more controlled.  He ponders a bit while the sim starts back up.  This is very different from a combat zone, where you have to worry about friendly fire (Sia notwithstanding) and where wounding hits are as good as kill shots.  He decides his general stratagy of hosing the area down may not cut it, so he decides to take a bit more measured approach and see how that works.
> 
> ooc:  Skip the whole multi-shot deal unless single shots seem not to be working (i.e, he falls noticably behind), at which point he'll try 2 shots and, if that seems to work, 3 shots.  All the while scanning the "forest" ready to shoot anything that moves.




Vor'en is so busy watching the forest, he fails to notice a pair of small herd animals creeping up out of the prarie grass to drink at the river side.  Assadi snaps off a pair of shots, bringing one of them down, the other bolts.  Before it can get away, Vor'en swings around and fires a single shot, wounding it in the hindquarters, though it still limps away.

After the volley of fire, a flock of avians takes flight from the trees.  Vor'en is ready for them this time, and drops a bird with a single shot.  Assadi fires off a barrage and wings to of hte flying creatures.  A second shot from Vor'en brings down another, but Saeed's last trio of blaster bolts miss as the small birds fly out of range.

A splash from the nearby water reveals a writhing mass of river eels swimming downstream.  Vor'en and Saeed fire almost simultaneously into the churning water, and both are rewarded by the floating bodies of ex-eels.  A second shot from each of the marksmen flies into the clutch of eels, but neither appear toi find a mark, though a stain of blood can be seen within the watery froth.

Finally, deep within the shadows of the trees, Vor'en can almost see the sleek outline of a giant hunting cat.  He waits until it steps into the light, and fires off a shot.  It singes the fur from the shoulder of the great beast, which turns at hisses at its assailant.  Assadi follows up with a volley of blaster fire that seems to scare the forest lion more than hurt it.  With the river between it ands its attackers, the big cat turns and flees, as both Vor'en and Saaed chase it with blaster bolts.

The scenery fades away as the console pings.

VOR'EN KURN: 3 kills, 3 wounds. Final adjusted score: 52 points
SAEED ASSADI: 4 kills, 2 wounds. Final adjusted score: 55 points


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 23, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> VOR'EN KURN: 3 kills, 3 wounds. Final adjusted score: 52 points
> SAEED ASSADI: 4 kills, 2 wounds. Final adjusted score: 55 points




Vor'en nods, satisfied.  _If I hadn't focused on the forest so much, I might well have beat him._  "Close,"  he says out loud.  "Again?"  If Assadi is willing to go another round, Vor'en will see if there's a sim that plays more to his talents- something urban, perhaps, with upright targets.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 24, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Close,"  he says out loud.




"I don't hunt animals often."



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Again?"




"Suit yourself," Assadi gestures to the console.


----------



## Rorworr (Nov 24, 2003)

Rorworr strolls past the trophy wall, pausing by the serrated teeth.

"So, think we'll be hunting one of whatever these came out of?"  He jokes to Kelko, admiring the impressive set of fangs.  "If they've got something that size planetside, it might be a good thing we brought Vor'en along.  I wonder if they'll let us use grenades..."

Moving further along, Rorworr arrives at the bar and looks closely for a drinks list.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 24, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "I don't hunt animals often."




"Funny.  I head you were a professional hunter."  Vor'en is intrigued- if Assadi is, indeed, a professional hunter, but he doesn't hunt animals....  Vor'en will take a quick flip through the possibilities offered by the simulator, and choose one which seems appropriate to his abilities.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Nov 25, 2003)

Sia-Lan cheers enthusiastically for Vor'en and then headed on over to check out the console and what it offered.  "Anything fun?" she asked him, peeking over his shoulder and eyeing the console.  "How about something for me to play with?"

Her finger pressed the button, clicking by the choices fast enough to make even the most stable eyesight dizzy.  "That's a nice one...nyah boring...how about this?  Hmm...I like this one...".  Click.  Click.  Click.  Click....


----------



## Kelko (Nov 25, 2003)

Kelko looks about at the game room's decorations, obviously thrilled at their sight.  He gently, reverently touches every hunting momento he can reach.  He frowns a bit at Rorworr's suggestion, as if the wookiee has made a hunting faux-pas.  "Grenades?  Not very sporting, is it?  What's the use of hunting if you're just going to blow the thing up?  I hate to sound like a stuffy jedi or something, but that's so... inelegant."  The Rodian absently runs a finger along the serrated tooth and whistles in appreciation when it splits his fingertip.  "Shrapnel probably would've splintered all these.  No, I think this thing was taken down with a weapon with just a little bit more grace than a grenade."

He stuck his finger into his mouth and started sucking it gingerly to staunch the purplish flow from the cut.  "And what do we have over here," he says as he walks over to the game in progress on the far side.  Mostly for his own benefit, as Rorworr has decided to raid the bar.


----------



## Rorworr (Nov 26, 2003)

"Given I hunt with a bowcaster, elegance and keeping whatever you're hunting in once piece doesn't come all that high up my list."  Rorworr smirks.  "As long as it's still edible when I've shot it, I'm a happy chap.  And, of course, if you used the right grenades, you might even have cooked it on the spot...

"Do you want anything to drink before you loose all your money?"  He calls after Kelko, drumming his fingers on the bar.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 26, 2003)

Vor'en closes his eyes and begins counting to ten, and then realizes that Sia might do something unpleasant while he's helpless and opens his eyes.  "Sia.  No.  Go back next to Ariani."  He uses the tone and simple words that one would use encouraging a paticularly simple animal to obey you.  He grabs her around the wrists and carefully removes her hands from the console and pushing her back.  He takes a breif moment to shudder at whatever the selection fell on and then continues his search.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 26, 2003)

Up in the target range...



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Funny.  I head you were a professional hunter."




"Oh, I am," Assadi replies off-handedly as he inspects and holsters a second blaster pistol on his opposite hip.  "I just don't hunt animals often."

~~~

Over in the game room...

Essee Tufore, the silvery servant droid that had led you to your rooms earlier appears behind the bar.  "M-may I m-mix you a drink, sir?" the droid asks Rorworr, "M-my p-programming includes r-recipes for over f-fifteen th-thousand cocktails p-popular th-throughout the known galaxy."

On the other side of the room, Kelko approaches an old man, a middle aged woman, and handful of others who couldn't be much older than himself.  They are all sitting around a table playing what appear to be a friendly game fo trin sticks.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 27, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Sia.  No.  Go back next to Ariani."




_Aaand that's my cue._

"Sia, I think we'd better check on the others.  And maybe we can find something to eat, as well.  Fruit!"


----------



## Kelko (Nov 27, 2003)

"Nah, I'm good," the Rodian replies to Rorworr as he gets a better look at what's happening on the other side of the room.  "Well, as good as I ever get, at any rate."

He steps in behind the others, making sure he gets a good look at each of the players and tries to gauge their social station and playing skills.  He's hoping to get in on this game, but wants to make sure he's got a reasonable handle on the personalities present.  Of course, he could never turn down a good game of trin sticks.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 1, 2003)

Up in the target range...

Vor'en finally settles on a scenario entitled 'Procopian Duel'.  It appears to be an personal combat scenario in an urban setting in which humanoid targets return simulated fire.

~~~

Over in the game room...

Recalling Arani's synopsis from the datapad Deel had given her, Kelko gains a vague idea of most of the players.  The tall, slim woman is intent upon the game, apparently takking the far more seriously than she should, under the circumstances, but playing brilliantly.  She must the one from the Tapani Starship Cooperative.  The old man is playing well, but carelessly, evidently far more interested in genially relating his experiences of a half century past, than the game itself.  Kelko recognizes his as the Baron from House Reena.  The rest are probably just students that tagged along with the Professor from Mrlsst, or young lackeys of one of the other nobles.  Either way, only a few of them are barely holding their own against the woman and the old man, and the rest are doing much worse.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 4, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> _Aaand that's my cue._
> 
> "Sia, I think we'd better check on the others.  And maybe we can find something to eat, as well.  Fruit!"




Arani and Sia-Lan *BUMP* into a housecleaning droid as they exit the firing range.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 4, 2003)

Echo... Echo... Echo...


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Dec 4, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Arani and Sia-Lan *BUMP* into a housecleaning droid as they exit the firing range.




Vor'en wordlessly starts the simulation, checking his rifle for charge once more.


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 4, 2003)

Arani frowns at her scuffed boot.  Then she pulls herself together, and drags Sia-Lan away.

"To the lounge!  I think that's your best bet to find fruit."  

She looks around for a moment.

"You know, this place must be bigger than it seems.  Most of the team have vanished into thin air.  Hmm."

And with that, she heads loungeward.


----------



## Rorworr (Dec 4, 2003)

"Sure, What would you recommend?"  Rorworr smiles at the bartender droid.  "Something mild, though.  I'm not looking for a Tatooine Sunburn this early in the day."

He turns back to look at the trophy wall.  "So, any of those recent additions?  Looks like there are some impressive creatures to be hunted in these parts."


----------



## Kelko (Dec 5, 2003)

Kelko waits until they finish a few hands before he steps up, his snout curling into what passed as a Rodian smirk.  "Mind if I join in?" he asks cordially, directing the question at the Baron.  "It's been a while since I've played a game of trin sticks, and from the look of it I can get a bit of a challenge while I'm at it."  The Rodian moves to a seat, placing his hands against the back of a free chair as he awaits a response.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Dec 7, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Arani frowns at her scuffed boot.  Then she pulls herself together, and drags Sia-Lan away.
> 
> "To the lounge!  I think that's your best bet to find fruit."




Fruit?!  Ah...FRUIT!

Sia-Lan waves to Vo'ren before she lets Arani drag her off.  "Do you want some fruit, Vorrie?  I'll get you some!  Don't you worry!"  With that off they went into the lounge.  Immediately Sia scans the surroundings looking for food.

"So who's that guy out there who's got a bigger lightsaber up his tushie than our Vorrie?" the Jedi Padawan asks as she commences her search for good eats.

_OOC: Muhaha..someone has a new nickname..._


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 7, 2003)

In the firing range...

The domed firing range once again fades away, only to be replaced by an elegant city-scape.  Vor'en and Saeed stand in the middle of a wide boulevard that stretches off in both directions between ornate buildings and gardens.  In the distance, Vor'en can make out a harbored bay, and the shimmering of an ocean.  Overhead, a monorailed tram rushes by on an elevated track.

To judge by the angle of the sun shining down, it would have to be high noon.

Saeed twirls a blaster pistol about the fore fingers of each of his hands, before nestling them into his low-slung hip holsters.

~~~

Over in the game room.

"I am afraid I am n-not p-programmed f-for r-recommendations, sir," Essee answers Rorworr mournfully, "n-nor am I equipped w-with the chemical r-receptors and analyzers r-required to approximate the b-biological sensation of t-taste."

"L-Lord  Appolinari is an avid hunter, sir," the droid continues.  "He often travels t-to the l-lodge f-for hunting t-trips on V-Vycinyth.  M-many of the animals hunted on the p-planet are imported f-from m-many p-parts of the g-galaxy and r-released into the w-wilderness b-below."

The old man turns around and smiles jovially toward Kelko, "We're always eager to take the credits off of some young whipper-snapper, eh m'dear?"

"If you insist, Baron," the middle aged woman concurs demurely.  

"There's a chip dispenser in the corner," the Baron informs Kelko, "if you would like to join in the next round."

Arani and Sia-Lan arrive just in time to see Rorworr trying to order a drink and Kelko about to join in on a game of trin sticks.


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 7, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> "So who's that guy out there who's got a bigger lightsaber up his tushie than our Vorrie?" the Jedi Padawan asks as she commences her search for good eats.




"Saeed Assadi, House Barnaba's hired gun for the Vor-Cal.  He does seem pretty full of himself, doesn't he?  But he may have the skill to back it up.  We'll have to be on our toes."

Just before entering the lounge, Arani quietly adds, "Let me know if you sense anything . . . unusual from the other attendees, would you?  If one of them is secretly a Sith Lord, I'd like to know about it."

Upon entering the lounge, Arani aims a friendly nod each at Rory and Kel.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Dec 7, 2003)

Vor'en, extremely pleased Assadi made no comment on Sia's parting words, shifts his blaster rifle to a one-handed grip and looks around the rather idyllic scene.  He mentally calculates how he would go about running a guerilla campaign in the area.

_Monorail's vulnerable to attack.  Proboably a lot of underground infastructure, nothing's here on the surface.  Tunnels too much to hope for?_  He never takes too much attention off his surroundings, however... or Assadi.


----------



## Kelko (Dec 9, 2003)

Kelko takes the elderly gentleman's advice and collects a sizeable amount of chips from the dispenser.  Acknowledging the entrance of Arani and Sia-Lan with a friendly Rodian "smile", he heads back to the table, dropping his chips in a noisy heap before him as he drew up his seat.

Again he sized up the older man as he waited to be dealt in.  "Baron Baggley, I presume?  And you must be Miss Prokofiev," he addresses the lady.  "I'm Kelko the Rodian, a hunter with House Cadriaan."


----------



## Rorworr (Dec 10, 2003)

"That's fair enough.  You'd have a problem finding something drinkable for every species, anyway."  Rorworr scans down the drinks list as he speaks.

"So, imports, eh?  No guarantees of what we'll be going after.  Sounds exciting."  He looks up to see Arani and Sia entering the room.  He waves to the two humans.

"'Rani!  Sia!  Can I buy you two a drink?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Dec 11, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Just before entering the lounge, Arani quietly adds, "Let me know if you sense anything . . . unusual from the other attendees, would you?  If one of them is secretly a Sith Lord, I'd like to know about it."




"Sure thing, Arani.  Though I think Sen would be better at it than I am."



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> He looks up to see Arani and Sia entering the room.  He waves to the two humans.
> 
> "'Rani!  Sia!  Can I buy you two a drink?"




"Rory!"  The Jedi padawan bounded over to her wookie friend.  "No drinks, but do you have access to any delicious food?"  Patting her tummy, she grinned at him.  "I've been running on empty for too long, me thinks."


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 11, 2003)

At the firing range...

Two figures appear at each end of the street, both about twenty meters away.  They are elegantly dressed, in he manner common to minor Tapani sector nobles and saber-rakes.  They each draw elaborately designed pistols, and stand at the ready with near perfect poise.

Vor'en notices Saeed take up a gunslinger's stance, hands hovering millimeters from the butts of his holstered pistols.

_[Any particular plan, Vor'en?]_

~~~

Over in the game room...

"Indeed we are," the Baron greets Kelko, "And these poor fellows are students of Dr. Ae-Sook."  He gestures to the younger humanoids seated at the table.  "I'm afraid you will have to wait a moment while Olge and I clean these upstart out of they're remaining credits."

Trin sticks is a curious game, and not quite like any other card game the galaxy at large plays.  The 'sticks' are more like long, narrow tiles, than actual playing cards.  Each tile is printed or engraved on one side with three sets of dots, each pertaining to a numerical value.  Each player is dealt a number of tiles face down, and they take turns laying them out in the playing area.  The tile laid down, must have one of its three sets of dots touching a tile with dots of equal value that has already been laid on the table.  If a player does not have a tile with a value equal to one available on the table, he must draw new tiles from the reamining undealt tiles, until he can find one that matches.  Consequently, very complex windings and branchings can take place during the course of a game.  Once someone lays down their last remaining tile, the game ends.  If the players are wagering, the amount payed out to the winner is determined by the remaining values of the tiles of the losers.

_[In other words, it plays very similar to dominoes, but with three numbers on each tile, instead of two.]_

"If you w-wish, I c-can p-place an order w-with the k-kitchen, M-m'dame," Essee Tufore offers Sia-Lan, "I am certain they w-would only b-be t-too happy to d-deliver a l-light l-luncheon."


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 13, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "'Rani!  Sia!  Can I buy you two a drink?"




"This is me being delighted."  

With that, Arani joins Rorworr at the bar.

"What've they got?"


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 13, 2003)

"M-my p-programming includes r-recipes for over f-fifteen th-thousand cocktails p-popular th-throughout the known galaxy," the familiar droid replies almost proudly.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Dec 13, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> At the firing range...
> 
> Two figures appear at each end of the street, both about twenty meters away.  They are elegantly dressed, in he manner common to minor Tapani sector nobles and saber-rakes.  They each draw elaborately designed pistols, and stand at the ready with near perfect poise.
> 
> ...




A duel.  A frelling duel.  If there any single form of combat Vor'en hated (and he liked most of them), it was duels.  A pair of nobels who wouldn't know a blaster carbine if it hit them in the face think they're manly, honorable, and skillful because they stand ten feet from each other and shoot each other with pistols so low charge you could warm your feet with them.  Combat, _real_ combat, was you and your buddies crawling through mud in the rain, slitting throats and praying the next frag grenade didn't end up in _your_ trench.

ooc: And when you put your hands in a pile of goo....   

Vor'en narrows his eyes, and racks his brain as to what he read in the rules of the game.  If there's nothing in it about following any rules of dueling, he'll play it on _his_ terms.  Blast the fop in front of him three times without warning and dodge behind the nearest cover- Saeed.  If anybody pulled this sithspit on him in real life, they can have their fancy forms and rituals, and he'll be standing when the smoke clears.  Seems like a fair trade to him.

If, unforunately, he has to participate in this farce, he'll growl and tense, ready to dodge and shoot the moment he won't lose points for doing so.


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 13, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "M-my p-programming includes r-recipes for over f-fifteen th-thousand cocktails p-popular th-throughout the known galaxy," the familiar droid replies almost proudly.




Arani scans Rory's drinks list for a  good thirty seconds before giving up.  _(Arani's not a big drinker.)_  She hands the list back to the Wookiee.

"Could you pick out something nice and wussy for me?  I've got to be brilliant in a few hours, and I'll need a clear head."

Noticing the semi-transparent cranium of one of the lounge patrons, she frowns and adds "Metaphorically speaking, of course."

_edited to remove the word "frinker."_


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 17, 2003)

Up in the Target range...

Somewhere, off in the distance, a bell tower tolls the hour.  The two holographic duelists swinginto action, aiming for Vor'en and Saeed.  Before either of them has a chance to shoot, Vor'en lowers his blaster rifle and punches a virtual hole through his opponent's chest.  In the blink of an eye, Saeed draws both his pistols and neatly places a pair of blaster bolt into his opponent's gut.  Both holographic targets double over and slump to the ground.

The two shooters get only a moment to gather their thoughts, before more holographic targets appear.  These fellows have a distinct thuggish look about them, though they're dressed in the same ornate clothing.  Armed with a wide assortment of blasters, they form looses clumps at either end of the street.

_Sorry for the delay...  Got sick.  Next level, Vor'en._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Dec 21, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "If you w-wish, I c-can p-place an order w-with the k-kitchen, M-m'dame," Essee Tufore offers Sia-Lan, "I am certain they w-would only b-be t-too happy to d-deliver a l-light l-luncheon."




Sia-Lan bit her lip, thinking quite heavily on what she wanted to fill her stomach.  Finally she clapped her hands and smiled at Essee.  "I'd like a large fruit bowl with a the finest selection of the fruits you have available, a container of your sweetest wine, and a nice slab of Gnort cheese!"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Dec 21, 2003)

_Feh.  Amateurs._  Vor'en sneers at his imaginary opponents, but the moment he sees his new opponents appear, he'll hit the deck and take aim, reasonably confident that his opponent's numbers will decrease the effect of innaccuracy brought on by high-volume blaster fire.  He'll fire as fast as he can pull the trigger until all that's left is him and Saeed.


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 24, 2003)

After ordering a light Alderaanian wine with Rory's help, Arani takes a cautious sip.

"So," she says, "If I suddenly turned into a bossy cow* and began behaving like you really were my retinue rather than my friends, you two would tell me, right?  I mean, we've been friends for years, and I'm closer to you than nearly - than anyone.  So you'd tell me if I crossed the line, right?"

*_This should probably be Bantha, but "bossy Bantha" doesn't have the same ring to it._


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 29, 2003)

_OOC:  Man, sometimes I hate the holidays._

Up in the game room...

Essee serves up drinks all around, and signals down to the kitchen for Sia-Lan's order.

Meanwhile, kelko joins in the game.  He plays a good first hand, winning by a slim margin and gaining a handful of credits.  "Beginners' Luck," the Baron explains.

~~~

Down in the target range...

Vor'en drops to the ground and blazes away with his rifle, while Assadi stands his ground pumping out shots with his two-fisted pistols.  Had any spectators been present, they would have been reminded of scenes out of the old gunslinging Wildspace holodramas.

For over half a minute, the air is laced with the incandescent trails of ionized gas.  When the program ends, Vor'en has shot down ten of the bandits, though he also sustained three solid hits from his enemy's illusionary blaster bolts.  Saeed, dropped three twelve of his targets, and though he was hit four times himself, he was better able to dodge the blasts, and only received glancing blows.

Again, the control console pings...

VOR'EN KURN: Targets eliminated: 10, Wounds dealt: 140, Wounds received: 49.  Total Score: 101
SAEED ASSADI: Targets eliminated: 12, Wounds dealt: 126, Wounds received: 28.  Total Score: 110

"You are pretty good," Saeed seems to compliment, "but not quite good enough...  Keep practicing."

The Barnaban collects his droids, "These games have been fun...  Vor'en, was it?  ...but I have to prepare for the feast.  Perhaps we can continue another time?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jan 3, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "So," she says, "If I suddenly turned into a bossy cow* and began behaving like you really were my retinue rather than my friends, you two would tell me, right?  I mean, we've been friends for years, and I'm closer to you than nearly - than anyone.  So you'd tell me if I crossed the line, right?"
> i]




Sia grinned at Arani.  "I wouldn't just tell you, I'd make sure you never forgot it!"  The Jedi Padawan giggled and then sprawled her long frame over a seat.  "Are you planning on getting all uppity?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jan 3, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> VOR'EN KURN: Targets eliminated: 10, Wounds dealt: 140, Wounds received: 49.  Total Score: 101
> SAEED ASSADI: Targets eliminated: 12, Wounds dealt: 126, Wounds received: 28.  Total Score: 110




Vor'en cursed mentally and pulled a face under his mask.  Well, he'd just have to work harder next time....



> The Barnaban collects his droids, "These games have been fun...  Vor'en, was it?  ...but I have to prepare for the feast.  Perhaps we can continue another time?"




"Count on it," Vor'en shoots back, impulsively.  "Whenever you're ready."  He recovers slightly from his annoyance, and bows from the neck out of respect for his prowess.  "You're quite skillfull.  They chose a good hunter."  Vor'en will head down after the others when he leaves; he may not be hungry or feel the need to socialize, but he proboably shouldn't leave Ariani alone for too long.


----------



## Rorworr (Jan 4, 2004)

"Oh yeah, you can count on us to burst the bubbles of any delusions of grandeur you get.  No worries there."  Rorworr says mildly to Arani, before winking at Sia.  He sips his lum, watching the game of trin sticks with interest.

"They're really going to fleece him, aren't they?"  He observes.  "That or he's got a lot better since the last time I saw him play."


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 4, 2004)

"Thanks, both of you.  I just feel like I've spent a lot of time giving orders lately.  I'm not used to it."

Looking at the game, Arani adds,

"I'm not too sure.  Kelko's face can be pretty hard to read sometimes."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jan 4, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "Thanks, both of you.  I just feel like I've spent a lot of time giving orders lately.  I'm not used to it."




"Not used to it?"  Sia-Lan giggled uncontrollably, almost falling right out of her chair.  "Oh, Arani!  Besides, the only one you've been ordering around is Vor'en but I think he likes getting ordered around."  The Jedi Padawan gave her friend a mischievious wink.  "Especially by women."


----------



## Kelko (Jan 7, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> _OOC:  Man, sometimes I hate the holidays._
> 
> Up in the game room...
> 
> ...





Kelko slightly inclines his neck, saying nothing but indicating with a gesture that he'd be amenable to a rematch.  Sure, it probably _was_ Beginner's Luck, as he hardly ever got a chance to play Trin sticks otherwise, but it was all in the spirit of fun, wasn't it?

"So Baron, you come to the hunts often?" the rodian asks conversationally, as he studies his next hand.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 7, 2004)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> "Not used to it?"  Sia-Lan giggled uncontrollably, almost falling right out of her chair.  "Oh, Arani!  Besides, the only one you've been ordering around is Vor'en but I think he likes getting ordered around."  The Jedi Padawan gave her friend a mischievious wink.  "Especially by women."




"Funny you should mention that."

Arani swivels in her seat to face Sia-Lan.

"Just what are your intentions towards Vor'en, anyway?"

_Yay!  First time I've been able to access the boards all week!_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jan 9, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "Funny you should mention that."
> Arani swivels in her seat to face Sia-Lan.
> "Just what are your intentions towards Vor'en, anyway?"




"Intentions?  I have lots of 'em!"  Sia-Lan grinned with all innocence in that effervescent way that many have found rather endearing.  But those who knew her, knew to be very _very_ afraid.  "First one is to remove that big gaffi stick he's got wedged up there."

"What are _your_ intentions?"


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 9, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> "So Baron, you come to the hunts often?" the rodian asks conversationally, as he studies his next hand.




"Oh yes, every chance I get," the Baron remarks cheerfully.  "Never seem to catch anything, but it is such a wonderful chance to get out and hob-nob and gossip with the sector fuddy-duddies, you know."  The next round passes quickly with Kelko winning by a substantially larger margin.

"I say," the Barren exclaims, "you do seem to be getting the hang of this game, don't you."

Sia-Lan's food arrives at the precise same time as Vor'en walks in the door.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 10, 2004)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> "What are _your_ intentions?"




"On a personal level, I have none.  I'm taken, remember?  But I respect Vor'en.  I like Vor'en.  I even sort of understand Vor'en.  And if you want to get him to loosen up, you need to change your approach.  Right now all you're doing is making him more uptight.

Men like him are easy to deal with once you know the secret, Sia.  The thing you have to know about Vor'en is . . ."

Arani glances at the door to the lounge.

". . . That he just walked in the door."

She waves at the soldier, and softly adds to Sia-Lan, "Later."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jan 14, 2004)

Vor'en enters, and gives the place his usual tactically-minded scan.  Exits, entrances, lines of fire.  It takes him a moment before he reaches the occupants, giving the lot of them a once-over.  Seeing that no-one seems to pose much of a threat besides his associates, he heads over to the trio by the bar.  He stands at parade rest in front of Ariani, giving her a nod.  "Ma'am."  Another nod to Roworr.  And one last reluctant one to Sia.  He points.  "If I am required, I will be stationed there."  And with that, assuming no one wishes to stop him, he'll find a place that offers him a good view of the entirity of the room, is near cover, and is relatively unobtrusive (in that order).  He'll make a show of constantly scanning the room for threats, but mostly he takes advantage of the soldier's ability to empty his mind while on patrol (and perhaps the soldier's ability to catnap whenever the opportunity presents itself).


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 14, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> And with that, assuming no one wishes to stop him, he'll find a place that offers him a good view of the entirity of the room, is near cover, and is relatively unobtrusive (in that order).




Vor'en sidles up to the bar.



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> He'll make a show of constantly scanning the room for threats, but mostly he takes advantage of the soldier's ability to empty his mind while on patrol (and perhaps the soldier's ability to catnap whenever the opportunity presents itself).




The droid behind the bar hands him a drink.


----------



## Kelko (Jan 15, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "Oh yes, every chance I get," the Baron remarks cheerfully.  "Never seem to catch anything, but it is such a wonderful chance to get out and hob-nob and gossip with the sector fuddy-duddies, you know."  The next round passes quickly with Kelko winning by a substantially larger margin.
> 
> "I say," the Barren exclaims, "you do seem to be getting the hang of this game, don't you."




Kelko shrugs nonchalantly.  Knowing he'd lose it all in the end anyway kept his spirits from rising too high.  "Suppose so," he offers casually.  "So you come to the hunts to hob-nob and gossip, huh?  Hear anything interesting?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 15, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "If I am required, I will be stationed there."




Arani grins.

"And if you need us, we'll be stationed over here."

And with that, she lets him go.  She's dying to hear how his shooting match went, but since she's trying to make a point to Sia . . .

Speaking of whom, Arani turns back to the Jedi.  "Case in point.  We could try to drag Vor'en back over here and make him sit with us, but that would just make him surly.  Instead, we should stay here and have a good time.  Make him want to join us.  He won't join us, but we want him to want to."


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 17, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> Kelko shrugs nonchalantly.  Knowing he'd lose it all in the end anyway kept his spirits from rising too high.  "Suppose so," he offers casually.  "So you come to the hunts to hob-nob and gossip, huh?  Hear anything interesting?"




"Oh not so much yet, a few of us have yet to arrive," the Baron replies genially.  "Though, I have had a glance at Lord Tassotto's trained vorskrs and they do look a rabid lot.  Like as not they'll bite his own head off, mark my words...  And the gall of House Barnaba sending a hired mercenary!  You know I heard that Assadi fellow use to work for some crime cartel or other.  Still might, for all we know...  And in all the years I've been attending the Vor-cal, the Mrrlsst Academy has never participated.  Dr Ae-Sook's probably here to beg for a research grant from one the richer nobles, I'd wager...  And have you noticed how Lord Appolonari's droid stutters? It been doing that for years.  I don't know why he doesn't get that fixed.  Or at least upgrade to a more reliable model..."  Throughout the game, Miss Prokofiev has said very little, but she smiles amusedly at Baron Baggley's proselytizing as if she'd heard all before.

During the third round, Kelko loses a little money to the Baron, but is still ahead overall.


----------



## Kelko (Jan 21, 2004)

"It should be easily repairable," Kelko agrees, fixing his liquid coal eyes on the stuttering droid and drawing on his technical knowledge.  "Vocalizers aren't all that expensive, really.  It'd be chump change to a Noble.  I'd guess Lord Appolonari either doesn't mind the quirk or just can't be bothered to fix it."

The Rodian visibly relaxes after he loses the next game.  "That's more like it," he states to no one in particular.  He's quick to join the next game, however.  He might as well keep pumping the Baron for information, so that some good could come from all of this.

"Tell me more about Barnaba's mercenary.  I take it that it is uncommon to hire one for a hunt?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jan 23, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Speaking of whom, Arani turns back to the Jedi.  "Case in point.  We could try to drag Vor'en back over here and make him sit with us, but that would just make him surly.  Instead, we should stay here and have a good time.  Make him want to join us.  He won't join us, but we want him to want to."




Sia-Lan picks a juicy piece of fruit from the bowl they had brought out.  Grinning, she popped one into her mouth and sighed contentedly.  "Like enjoying food?" she suggested with a laugh, her cerulean blue eyes twinkling as she licked her fingers.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 23, 2004)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> Sia-Lan picks a juicy piece of fruit from the bowl they had brought out.  Grinning, she popped one into her mouth and sighed contentedly.  "Like enjoying food?" she suggested with a laugh, her cerulean blue eyes twinkling as she licked her fingers.




Arani grabs a piece of fruit herself, and takes a slow, sensuous bite.

"It's a start."

_OOC:  And the fan-fiction writers go wild!_


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 23, 2004)

_OOC, let me just add that Kelko is my hero, since he's the only one of us that's actually doing his job at the moment._


----------



## Kelko (Jan 24, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> _OOC, let me just add that Kelko is my hero, since he's the only one of us that's actually doing his job at the moment._




_ooc: Hey, I try.  That's me, the long-suffering rodian with the heart of gold   Nah, I kid.  Developing character motivation is fun too, and I enjoy reading it so don't stop on my account!
_


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jan 24, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> _ooc: Developing character motivation is fun too, and I enjoy reading it so don't stop on my account!
> _




ooc: We especially enjoy reading it if it involves [*We'll never get that past the censors!  PG-13 is where the money is, people*!- The Producer].

IC:  Vor'en's regards the drink in front of him with a bit of incomprehension.  _Oh.  Alchohol._  If he's married to his work, his idea of Happy Hour probably involves the sort of thing that you have flashbacks about years later and do things that end in a standoff with Galactic Rangers.  He keeps it as a prop and empties his mind while passively scanning the room.  _Mind on duty._



> Arani grabs a piece of fruit herself, and takes a slow, sensuous bite.




_Mind on duty, mind on duty..._


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 24, 2004)

_OOC: I love my job._



			
				Kelko said:
			
		

> "Tell me more about Barnaba's mercenary.  I take it that it is uncommon to hire one for a hunt?"




"It's never been done!" the Baron fairly exclaims, "A highly unusual breach of etiquette, one might say.  Of course that's the Barnabans for you...  Never a care for how things should be done, so long as they look good doing it."

The next hand passes surprisingly quickly as Miss Prokofiev lays down each of her tiles one after the other without having to draw once.  The uncommon speed of her victory leaves everyone else with nearly full hands, and she collects her winnings with an ingratiatingly apologetic smile.  The loss cuts deep into Kelko's table-top funds, and induces two of the other youngsters at the table to make their excuses to quit the game.


----------



## Rorworr (Jan 25, 2004)

"Huh, and I thought the Baron would be the one to watch."  Rorworr provides commentary on Kelko's game to his friends.  He watches for a moment more before returning his attention to 'Rani and Sia.  Or more precisely, what's on the table between the noblewoman and Jedi.

"Ooh, food!"  A Wookiee-sized handful of fruit vanishes from the bowl.  There's nothing even remotely sensuous about the way Rorworr wolfs down his portion of the meal, speed being the only objective.  He happily muffles a belch, and looks across to Vor'en.

"Hey, any reason why Vor'en's being all stand-offish?  Have you done something to upset the poor lad?"  Rorworr prods Sia with an accusing finger.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 25, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "Huh, and I thought the Baron would be the one to watch."




_OOC: Which is precisely why the trick would have worked on you too...   Too bad Deel's not here, eh?_


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 28, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "Hey, any reason why Vor'en's being all stand-offish?  Have you done something to upset the poor lad?"  Rorworr prods Sia with an accusing finger.




"Vor'en's just doing a spot of brooding.  He's pretty good at it, but it's hard to brood when you're surrounded by such paragons of feminine loveliness."

Arani takes another bite of fruit, and absent-mindedly licks her lips.  "Mm.  Mmmmmm!  This is good.  Remind me to bring some with us when we leave."


----------



## Kelko (Jan 31, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "It's never been done!" the Baron fairly exclaims, "A highly unusual breach of etiquette, one might say.  Of course that's the Barnabans for you...  Never a care for how things should be done, so long as they look good doing it."




"So this is all an attempt on their part solely to gain prestige?  Why bother coming if you don't care enough to send your own people?"  He frowns at the way the game is going, but heedless of the consequences, continues playing.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 8, 2004)

"Gain prestige?  No, one only gains prestige by attending functions such as this in person," the Baron corrects.  "More likely, the Barnaban are trying to insult the rest of us by sending a hired goon."  The game continues for another round, with Kelko faring a little better, almost breaking even for the hand.

Miss Prokofiev glances up at the wall chronometer and excuses herself, "If I don't get started now, I'll never be ready in time for the feast."

Baron Baggley also stands up, "And if I don't take a little nap, I'll never stay awake for the dancing."

_OOC: Sorry guys, I almost forgot about you...    _


----------



## Kelko (Feb 12, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Baron Baggley also stands up, "And if I don't take a little nap, I'll never stay awake for the dancing."
> 
> _OOC: Sorry guys, I almost forgot about you...    _




"Of course," Kelko agrees, pocketing whatever funds he has remaining.  "Good luck on your hunt."  Looking about as the Baron takes his leave, he notices the rest of his companions and walks over to where Rorworr, Arani and Sia-Lan all sit.
"Enjoying the bar, I see," he observes.  "When will the hunting start?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 12, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> "Enjoying the bar, I see," he observes.  "When will the hunting start?"




"Tomorrow.  But we have fruit!  That should sustain us through dinner and dancing and stuff."

Glancing at the wall chronometer, she frowns.  "Speaking of the ball, it's time we returned to our rooms and got ready."

She rises, and taps Vor'en on the shoulder.  "Time to get changed, soldier."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Feb 13, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> She rises, and taps Vor'en on the shoulder.  "Time to get changed, soldier."




Vor'en immediatly puts down his drink, does an about-face, and salutes.  "Yes ma'am."  He turns and marches out ahead of the group, travelling as efficiently as possible to his room, where he will (with great reluctance) don the military dress greys and slide his armor on over them.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 13, 2004)

Arani returns to her room, and begins the slow process of changing her clothes.  As she dresses, she sings an old Naboo folk song - it has a very cheerful tune, so you'd have to listen closely to know that the song's about a woman abandoned on her wedding day.

_ooc:  At this point, poor Arani's about to get stood up.      We should probably come up with some explanation for the disappearence of Dorn and the others._


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 16, 2004)

Rorworr follows Vor'en and Arani's example, quickly changing into his garb for the ball.  He pushes his hat to a jaunty angle, and, whistling tunelessly, makes his way back into the lounge.  Flopping down onto a chair, he looks over to Kelko.

"So, did the Baron and his friends have much of interest to say?  Looked like you did fairly well in the game."


----------



## Kelko (Feb 18, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> Rorworr follows Vor'en and Arani's example, quickly changing into his garb for the ball.  He pushes his hat to a jaunty angle, and, whistling tunelessly, makes his way back into the lounge.  Flopping down onto a chair, he looks over to Kelko.
> 
> "So, did the Baron and his friends have much of interest to say?  Looked like you did fairly well in the game."




The rodian shrugged, the ornate tasselled epaulets on his own garb ruffling like an angry bird.  "Not sure how useful any of it is.  What are the interesting bits?"  He tapped his snout and pushed his golden plumed tricorn hat back up as it slipped down his face.  "Let's see... the Barnabans hired a mercenary to hunt for them, highly unusual apparently.  Same with the Academy sending representatives; they apparently never show up.  Some guy named Assadi possibly used to work for a criminal cartel.  And do you know what a 'vorskr' is?  Because apparently someone has a kennel of rabid ones.  I'd get inoculated, but why bother?  I'm going to get bit and infected by something else anyway."  Kelko remembers the last time he got a shot for the pallerian flu, and then promptly came down with the brazonite shakes.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 19, 2004)

These aren't the cookies you're looking for.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Feb 19, 2004)

> Some guy named Assadi possibly used to work for a criminal cartel.




"Bounty hunter," says Vor'en laconically, entering the room in his crisp dress greys and body armor.  He walks until he stands at formal attention behind Ariani.  "Good shot, too."  There's actually gaurded praise in his tone.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 19, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Good shot, too."




"But is he our spy?"

Arani takes a moment to scan the room, as well as all the exits.  Since she doesn't see what she's looking for, she continues.

"He doesn't strike me as the type to have any qualms about dealing with the Trade Federation or pirates; he seemed pretty mercenary to me.  No offense, Vor'en.  I'm not sure why they'd send a bounty hunter to conduct negotiations, though."

Arani crosses over to a large mirror hanging on the wall.

"Feel free to tell me how wonderful I look, by the way."


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 19, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> _ooc:  At this point, poor Arani's about to get stood up.      We should probably come up with some explanation for the disappearence of Dorn and the others._




_OOC: We should, but I don't think I will...  just yet.  Mysterious disappearances are such more useful plot devices._


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 19, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> _OOC: We should, but I don't think I will...  just yet.  Mysterious disappearances are such more useful plot devices._




_ooc:  I'm expecting plenty of angst for me, whatever happens._


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Feb 19, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "Feel free to tell me how wonderful I look, by the way."




There is a pause as Vor'en takes this order literally.  Then, "You look... nice, ma'am."  The word sounds rusty and unused on his tongue.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 20, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> There is a pause as Vor'en takes this order literally.  Then, "You look... nice, ma'am."  The word sounds rusty and unused on his tongue.




_ooc:  I'm not sure why, but this made me laugh out loud._

"Thank you, Vor'en.  But I want you to start calling me Arani when we're not in public.  Like it or not, you're one of us now."

Arani turns to the Rodian.  "Very good work, Kel.  Looks like our top suspects at the moment are Assadi and what's-his-name,"  She checks the datapad.  "Dr. Ae-Sook from the university.  Still, the spy could be any of the delegates.  Except me."


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 20, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> _ooc:  I'm not sure why, but this made me laugh out loud._




_OOC: I keep thinking of Sgt. Joe Friday from Dragnet._


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 20, 2004)

"Maybe we're not looking for a spy."  Rorworr suggests.  "If there's a bounty hunter present, maybe he's not here to hunt just big game, if you get my drift?

"Oh, and you look fabulous as always, Arani.  Almost as good as me..."  He grins, taking his hat off as he sweepingly bows to the young noblewoman.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 23, 2004)

"Point.  We'll find out soon enough, I guess."

Arani surveys the troops.

"We look good.  Those of us who are here, at least."

She pulls out her commlink, but then stops and stares at it.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 25, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> She pulls out her commlink, but then stops and stares at it.




Arani tosses the commlink aside.

"I don't have time for this.  We have work to do."

She takes a moment to prepare a facsimile of her usual bright smile (dimples and all), then heads out the door.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 27, 2004)

A man of no consequence walks down the hall as you leave your suite.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 27, 2004)

Out the door and on to the great hall, where the feast awaits...

Polished floors and shimmering chandeliers greet you in the enourmous banquet hall.  A long, horseshoe-shaped table wraps around the far end of the room, leaving the broad center dance floor clear for the entertainment.  House, family and corporate banners decorate the walls.  Quite a crowd has already gathered in the hall to mingle before the feast begins properly.  Arani recognizes several faces from the dossiers Deel had given her, and a multitude of lesser ranked personages constituting the nobles' entourages.

A small droid with a pair of built in trays rolls up to politely offer drinks and appetizers to the newcomers.


----------



## Kelko (Feb 27, 2004)

Kelko gets in step beside Arani, leaving the other side for the body guard or the Wookiee.  He walks without a trace of his signature slouch, appearing taller than usual.  "I'm sure the others will catch up soon," he offers to the young diplomat-in-training, noticing her attempt at a smile.

Inside the great hall, the rodian is almost overwhelmed with the grandeur of the place.  He lets out a muffled gasp and gapes at the elaborate dress and hair of the other attendees.


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 27, 2004)

Rorworr matches Arani's pace, falling in step alongside his friend.

"Yes, I'm sure they'll catch us up soon enough."  He offers Arani his arm, catching Kelko's eye as he glances over the noblewoman's head.  His look contains a trace of worry, and he mouths the words "Where are they?" to the Rodian.

"Still, it's a quite a spread they've put on here.  Oh, thank you..."  He says as he takes a glass of something fizzy from the droid.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Feb 27, 2004)

Vor'en steps out the door a moment before Arani, scanning the hallway for any danger (and devoting a few moments to visually check the man of no consequence for weapons).  He stands to Arani's right as the proceed to the dining hall, where he surveys the assembled nobles in their finery.  He is unimpressed and uneasy.  How tight is the security here?  Could any one of these people be armed?  Or- like himself- do they not even nned weapons?  His own blasters are in the room, since they are emphatically not of a cerimonial nature and thus allowed at such occasions as this (much to his dismay).  He tenses, ready to tackle Arani at the first sign of a threat.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 28, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> "I'm sure the others will catch up soon," he offers to the young diplomat-in-training, noticing her attempt at a smile.




"I hope so.  No, they should be here soon, shouldn't they?  Nobody's going to mug a band of Jedi, right?"

Arani sighs, and accepts Rorworr's proffered arm.  "Either they're in trouble, or they're fine and just decided not to show up.  I don't know which possibilty worries me more."


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 28, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> He tenses, ready to tackle Arani at the first sign of a threat.




_ooc:  Yeah, you'd like that, wouldn't you?  _

Arani considers telling Vor'en to relax, but she decides againts it.  The moment she did, the blaster fire would start.  Instead, she scans the room for Lord Apollinari; she figures she'd better pay respects to the host ASAP.


----------



## Kelko (Mar 1, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "I hope so.  No, they should be here soon, shouldn't they?  Nobody's going to mug a band of Jedi, right?"




"If anybody tried, they'd be regretting it soon enough.  Sia-Lan and the others know how to take care of themselves," Kelko assures his companion, quite honestly.  Kelko being Kelko, that's high praise.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Arani sighs, and accepts Rorworr's proffered arm.  "Either they're in trouble, or they're fine and just decided not to show up.  I don't know which possibilty worries me more."




"We're the ones that are going to end up in trouble, mark my words," the rodian replies, falling back to his normal routine.  "So many unfamiliar human faces... this assassin or whatever is probably hiding in plain sight, waiting for us to put our guard down just long enough to pounce..."


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 2, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Instead, she scans the room for Lord Apollinari.




The crowd parts, and there he stands.  A tall, lantern jawed young man, with long, flowing hair tied back in a ponytail, and a pair of styleish sideburns.  His barrel chest and bulging arms are fit to burst right out of the sleek shimmersilk shirt he wears beneath a well-tailored coat that looks as if it was decidely uncomfortable having to stretch itself across those incredibly broad shoulders.  Any tie or cravat that might have held his collar closed has long since fled in disdain, and demoralized by the retreat of their fearless leader, the top three buttons of his shirt have surrendered their grip to reveal a tantalizing glimpse of the masculine chest beneath.

For a moment, his flashing blue eyes meet with Arani's, and he let's loose a roguish smile, in the same way he would release a hunting bird to chase down some unwitting prey.

The crowd closed in again, concealing the statuesque form of Lord Apollinari.

_OOC: Starring Fabio as Lord Apollinari!_


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 2, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> "We're the ones that are going to end up in trouble, mark my words," the rodian replies, falling back to his normal routine.  "So many unfamiliar human faces... this assassin or whatever is probably hiding in plain sight, waiting for us to put our guard down just long enough to pounce..."




"Don't worry, Kel.  We're in my territory now."  Arani laughs.  "Stick with me, and we'll be fine.

And you're right.  The others will be perfectly safe - at least until I get my hands on them."

Pleased by the prospect of vengeance, Arani keeps looking for the host.  When she catches sight of them, her eyes widen, and her head tilts slightly to the right.

"My.  He's . . . . . our host.  I'd better go and introduce myself."

And with that, she works her way through the crowd.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 3, 2004)

Rorworr watches Arani make her way through the crowd, then looks thoughtfully at Lord Apollinari.

"If I was Dorn, I'd get here quickly..."  He says simply, before turning back to Vor'en and Kelko.

"So, what do you two make of the security in here?  Anything or anyone saying stay on guard, or should I just go and mingle?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 3, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "So, what do you two make of the security in here?  Anything or anyone saying stay on guard, or should I just go and mingle?"




Roworr doesn't get an answer- Vor'en is only a step behind Arani, and then he's a step in front, politely but firmly clearing her a path through the crowd.  He seems calmer with something to do that's within his duties, although he still stays alert.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 6, 2004)

Arani accepts Vor'en's escort without comment.  She's gotten used to having him around to guard her body, and it will keep her from *bump*ing into anyone as they work their way through the crowd.


----------



## Kelko (Mar 6, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> Rorworr watches Arani make her way through the crowd, then looks thoughtfully at Lord Apollinari.
> 
> "If I was Dorn, I'd get here quickly..."  He says simply, before turning back to Vor'en and Kelko.
> 
> "So, what do you two make of the security in here?  Anything or anyone saying stay on guard, or should I just go and mingle?"




Kelko watches the retreating backs of both Arani and Vor'en.  "I'd say they vote for mingle," he decides.  "Besides, if we're not all bunched together it should make it harder to track us all, right?  Now let's get some punch and see what we can find out."


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 6, 2004)

*Take 5, guys, and meet me backstage...*

Alright, guys...  We need to talk a bit.

I've been losing a bit of inspiration, here.  The game's been going on a long time, and has been kind of dragging since we restarted last summer.  I think that it might have to do with something I learned recently about PbPs...  Long campaigns just don't work very well.

And really, that's how I'd designed these adventures.

It's getting long, it's getting drawn out, and to be frank, I'm getting a little bit bored.  I don't update as often as I used to, and that just makes it worse.

Let me knwo you you guys are thinking.  Tell me if you are having the same problem, or if I'm just being stupid.

If I'm not the only one, I've got an idea for something different.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 6, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> It's getting long, it's getting drawn out, and to be frank, I'm getting a little bit bored.  I don't update as often as I used to, and that just makes it worse.
> 
> Let me knwo you you guys are thinking.  Tell me if you are having the same problem, or if I'm just being stupid.
> 
> If I'm not the only one, I've got an idea for something different.




The game is certainly going slowly, and I have to take at least partial responsibility for that, since I've been playing up to the more soap-operaish bits of everyone's personal lives instead of focusing on the adventure itself.

But I'm very taken with this game.  I'll stick with it, whatever you decide, and I'll even behave myself and focus on the job.  (To an extent, of course.  I'm the frickin' Noble; character interaction is what I do.  )

For what it's worth, my original plan (waaaaaaaaay back when I was running the game) was to run three adventures; one at third level set around the Phantom Menace, one at sixth level during the Clone Wars, and one at twelth level set just before A New Hope.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 6, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> It's getting long, it's getting drawn out, and to be frank, I'm getting a little bit bored.  I don't update as often as I used to, and that just makes it worse.
> 
> Let me knwo you you guys are thinking.  Tell me if you are having the same problem, or if I'm just being stupid.



I'd love for this game to continue, but ultimately the choice is down to the you, the GM.  I know full well just how difficult it can be to keep running a game you've lost interest in, or become disheartened with.  Don't let us push you into keeping the game going if you really want to finish it.



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> If I'm not the only one, I've got an idea for something different.



If you're up for keeping this game going, I'd be happy.  But, if you've got plans for something different, then I'm interested to hear them.  I've always enjoyed your DMing style, so I've got no doubt whatever you come up with will be good. 



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> The game is certainly going slowly, and I have to take at least partial responsibility for that, since I've been playing up to the more soap-operaish bits of everyone's personal lives instead of focusing on the adventure itself.
> 
> But I'm very taken with this game.  I'll stick with it, whatever you decide, and I'll even behave myself and focus on the job.  (To an extent, of course.  I'm the frickin' Noble; character interaction is what I do.  )




I think I'm partly responisible for the slow pace as well.  There were several weeks when I didn't post at all often, mainly due to the log-in problems that were plaguing the boards at the time.

But I can see we've had other problems.  We've gradually lost over half the cast (including all of our Jedi) since the restart, and I'm sure that's had a sizeable impact on the game.

I have to say, I've found the soap-opera aspect a lot of fun.  I've alway thought that games don't need to be all-action all the time, and you've only confirmed that idea for me 



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, my original plan (waaaaaaaaay back when I was running the game) was to run three adventures; one at third level set around the Phantom Menace, one at sixth level during the Clone Wars, and one at twelth level set just before A New Hope.



That was you running the game back then?  Well, you learn something new every day...   I wasn't playing in it at the time, but I was an enthusiastic member of the audience


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 7, 2004)

To be consumately lazy...

What Roworr said.   Everything.  Unequivically.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 7, 2004)

Well...  I actually really like all the 'banter' that goes around this group.  It's awfully refreshing.

It's just that, due to the nature of the adventure (it's designed to be nearly a full campaign for a tabletop game), it's taking much, much longer to culminate as a PbP than I originally thought...  Way, way back when I was a relative rookie to GMing PbPs.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, my original plan (waaaaaaaaay back when I was running the game) was to run three adventures; one at third level set around the Phantom Menace, one at sixth level during the Clone Wars, and one at twelth level set just before A New Hope.




This is not unlike what I was thinking...

If we started new, I'd fast forward to the early Rebellion.  The Iconics have all grown up, and are agents within the fledgling Rebellion.  The adventures would simply be a series of rather short, very episodic missions against the Empire...  Steal some Death Star plans...  Hijack an Imperial Shuttle...  Rescue a Rebel leader...  Assassinate a Grand Moff...  That sort of thing.

I would even be up to playing tag-team GM from mission to mission...  I've got my Deel Surool username around here somewhere, and never really got to play him.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 7, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> This is not unlike what I was thinking...
> 
> If we started new, I'd fast forward to the early Rebellion.  The Iconics have all grown up, and are agents within the fledgling Rebellion.  The adventures would simply be a series of rather short, very episodic missions against the Empire...  Steal some Death Star plans...  Hijack an Imperial Shuttle...  Rescue a Rebel leader...  Assassinate a Grand Moff...  That sort of thing.
> 
> I would even be up to playing tag-team GM from mission to mission...  I've got my Deel Surool username around here somewhere, and never really got to play him.




I would certainly be up for this.  But do I get to be Senator Korden?


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 8, 2004)

Sounds like a plan!

Vor'en would likely still be kicking around as Ariani's bodyguard, if only out of habit.  He's also a stickler for contracts, promises, and giving his word, so there's motivation to be found there (five-year contract signed before all hell broke loose....)

I think we'll have some fun angst, too, wondering what's happened to all the Jedi characters.    Wasn't one of them veering towards the Dark Side?  And don't some large percentage of the Jedi buy the farm?  We can leave it vague (never saw the body, or what have you) in case the old players return, but....

Oh, there's another motivation.  Much as he'd hate to admit it, hurting Sia would likely get him royally pissed off at the Empire.

This sounds like more fun than a barrel of the euphoria-inducing smiler monkeys of Fantev IX.


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 8, 2004)

Down with Uncle George! Vive le Revolution!


----------

